# Questions about babies....



## Mamoo1218 (Jul 27, 2013)

Okay so my story starts out like so many others'- I went into a pet shop for a hamster for my kids, and came out with 3 baby boy ratties on hold. A few weeks after we got them, I saw two of them jump on their 'brother'. I separated them and brought them to the vet the next day, and yep- one was a girl. Exactly 21 days later - surprise! I came home to find her in labor. I sat with her while she had 11 tiny pink cuties. They are now two weeks old and I have been reading everything I can about them, but still have a few questions. The momma wants out of the aquarium tank all of the time. How long can she be away from her babies right now? Also, when is it okay to permanently move them all out of the birthing tank? I don't want to rush them- their eyes aren't even open yet. Any advice is appreciated - thanks!!!!


----------

